# Khaki field auto 38 or khaki field king auto...unable to decide



## airon11 (Jul 20, 2017)

Hi all, i am writing here because i am unabe to decide between the two models...This would be my first hamilton, any advice is more than welcome.
What i like about khaki field 38 is how clean it is, and its 100mt water resistance, plus i like the crown without any guards, but i am a little bit worried about 38 mm size of watch..i am unable to see it in person and try it on my wrist, so i am afraid to see it too small..i own a seiko 5 37 mm and is really small, and i have a citizen nh6040 in 40 mm...that looks perfect for my small wrist..

What i like about khaki king is its 40 mm size (even if i read that it looks larger on the wrist and lug to lug width is longer than my citizen 40..so maybe it is true) and the day of week display that feels quite unique.
what i dislike about khaki king is its water resistance of only 50 meters...i am afraid of it.. and i don't like also the crown guard

I would like to use this watch as a daily watch, so it will likely take some abuse.

Please help me deciding which of the two
Thank you
Aaron


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

The 38mm Khaki Field has fairly long measurements lug to lug (48mm I think) and is 11mm thick, so it actually is bigger than it's 38mm case diameter might suggest. Also, if clean is what you are going for, the field has a cleaner dial than the king in that it lacks the day display. I love that complication on my Jazzmaster, but I think it's a bit too much on the field king with all the other stuff on the dial. 

Happy shopping.


----------



## oztech (Apr 30, 2015)

I don't know what size wrist you have but mine are 7.5 and the 38mm fits just fine unlike a dive watch a field watch was never meant to take over your wrist you really need to try them on as for me I could have worn their larger models but the 38mm was the most comfortable for me.
I have a Seiko SARB 033 and as for the dial is just slightly larger but so close but the lug to lug is definitely different and noticeable it does wear a little smaller than my Rolex Explorer which is my favorite but it being 39mm wears more like a 40mm.


----------



## B.Boston (Jul 15, 2014)

Here's a shot of my silver 38 and 2531.80 seamaster. It's nearly the same lug to lug. And doesn't look small compared to the SMP which is 41mm.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## airon11 (Jul 20, 2017)

thank you all for your pictures..
yes looking at the khaki compared to divers maybe it feels bigger because of the bigger dial and thinner bezel around it...
my wrist is 17 cm (6.7 inches) so is quite small and skinny...
i will try to find a way to try it on my wrist before buying...even if it will be har dfor me now.


----------



## airon11 (Jul 20, 2017)

Here are two wrist pics of my other 2 watches...just to give an idea of my wrist size.
Sorry for bad quality but were not intended to show..just old pictures!


----------



## iuam (Jun 12, 2017)

Seiko 5s wear small imo, even on small wrists. not sure why. I am looking for a replacement for a S5 because it feels small, and tried on the khaki auto 38 (strap and bracelet) earlier this week... much better. as mentioned khakis have long lugs, so best to try before you buy. wrist pics don't always tell the story.


----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

The only thing I can say is that when I had the Hamilton Khaki 42 mm, the lugs were to long, way tooooo loooooong I have the same size wrist you have 6.75 inches. So I would say the 38 mm khaki should be just fine. my 2 cents worth. see pic below:


----------



## airon11 (Jul 20, 2017)

WichitaViajero said:


> The only thing I can say is that when I had the Hamilton Khaki 42 mm, the lugs were to long, way tooooo loooooong I have the same size wrist you have 6.75 inches. So I would say the 38 mm khaki should be just fine. my 2 cents worth. see pic below:
> 
> View attachment 12364795


In this picture it almost seems big!
Thank you


----------



## B.Boston (Jul 15, 2014)

airon11 said:


> In this picture it almost seems big!
> Thank you


That's the 42. Check out the offset date window. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## airon11 (Jul 20, 2017)

Thanks...
Anyway...today I have been able to test couple of these watches on my wrist...
I tried the field 38 quartz...and by my eye it seemed a little too small..
I was able to try the khaki field 42 auto...and it looked good in my wrist...lugs slightly long...I liked it..but I was looking for a smaller watch..anyway a beautiful watch..
The retailer had also a khaki king quartz...so I tried it and in my wrist its 40 mm were perfect...seemed the most balanced and natural watch in my wrist...at least to my eye..
I guess that auto version share the same case...maybe a little bit thicker back..

So now everything is harder...because I really love look of 38 field but in my wrist I see better the king...only 50 meters water resistant...
Now the question...is it ok for normal use and casual swimming in a pool or is it really too delicate regarding water?
It seems like the king may be found also second hand at a lower price...

Thank you again for any advices


----------



## ThaWatcher (Feb 20, 2016)

airon11 said:


> Thanks...
> Now the question...is it ok for normal use and casual swimming in a pool or is it really too delicate regarding water?
> It seems like the king may be found also second hand at a lower price...
> 
> Thank you again for any advices


The Khaki King should be ok for normal use and casual swimming with it's 50m WR. But you're better off with a dive watch if you want to do some swimming/diving. The King is a field watch in essence.


----------



## m0tty (May 4, 2014)

I wouldn't swim with a 100m WR watch, so 50m in a pool is a no no for me.

That's what the divers are for.


----------



## CrazyCat (Nov 14, 2014)

I would swim with a 100m WR piece, but not with a 50m one...


----------



## airon11 (Jul 20, 2017)

Me too...I would not feel comfortable swimming with a 50 m watch...even if nothing would happen...

Anyway finally I was able to find them in person and compare both models...and the 38 khaki field was the winner in the end...so I went for it..
38 doesn't really.look small in my wrist..in my opinion is just right...khaki king compared feels ok but slightly too big..

I bought bracelets because I plan to use it..but as of now I went for a leather strap( not original)

Thank you all guys for your precious help..


----------



## CrazyCat (Nov 14, 2014)

Very nice. 

The 38mm has a more balanced look, and for this classic military style, is perfect.

Congrats, and enjoy!


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I agree. Nice purchase. I would like another myself some time.


----------



## MikeDC999999 (Jul 23, 2017)

Great watch airon! 

I am facing the exact same decision between the Khaki Field and the Khaki King. Every time I get to thinking about it, I come to a different conclusion as to which one to go with. In the end, I'll have to do what you did and just try them both on at the same time and see which one 'clicks'. 

Lots to consider with the input from the posts above. In the end- I don't think there will be a wrong decision, both are great watches IMHO. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## airon11 (Jul 20, 2017)

Well...honestly the right thing would be to have them both...
Anyway...seeing one close to the other to me helped really to understand which one I prefer..
The king is a beautiful timepiece just at a different proportion..but still beautiful and particular..
In my thin wrist I felt better this 38..
Anyway the king was a close contender till the end..( if it were 100 Mt water resistant maybe I still was there thinking...even if wr is not the thing you should base this decision on...)


----------



## AndrewMPatrick (Apr 5, 2015)

Which do you like better? The Hamilton or the Seiko Sarb?


----------



## AndrewMPatrick (Apr 5, 2015)

oztech said:


> View attachment 12362697
> View attachment 12362701
> I don't know what size wrist you have but mine are 7.5 and the 38mm fits just fine unlike a dive watch a field watch was never meant to take over your wrist you really need to try them on as for me I could have worn their larger models but the 38mm was the most comfortable for me.
> I have a Seiko SARB 033 and as for the dial is just slightly larger but so close but the lug to lug is definitely different and noticeable it does wear a little smaller than my Rolex Explorer which is my favorite but it being 39mm wears more like a 40mm.


Which do you like better? The Hamilton or the Seiko Sarb?


----------



## oztech (Apr 30, 2015)

AndrewMPatrick said:


> Which do you like better? The Hamilton or the Seiko Sarb?


The Hamilton Khaki for both looks and accuracy also the bracelet on the Hamilton is way better, they are both nice watches and you really can't go wrong with either purchase at that price point but as I said I like the Hamilton better.


----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

Good to know, I'm selling my SARB033, and I was looking really hard at the Khaki mechanical



oztech said:


> The Hamilton Khaki for both looks and accuracy also the bracelet on the Hamilton is way better, they are both nice watches and you really can't go wrong with either purchase at that price point but as I said I like the Hamilton better.


----------



## SG_Lefty (Aug 10, 2012)

Love my 38...


----------



## fatum (Jan 2, 2012)

IMHO, regular field has a more consistent and finished design - it is one of the watches I think I will never sale.


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

I've got a khaki king on the way, initially wanted a field 38 but I got a great deal on one with the h40 movement that I want to try out and it'll be a precursor to help me decide if I'll save for the jazz master gmt

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## dbleoh7 (Aug 13, 2017)

I just got the H70455133 a week ago and it's a tad small for my wrists I think. I think I have 7in wrists. I'm actually going to sell it (if you want it!) and get the khaki king just because of the size. I like the khaki field look better, but I've never had less than a 39mm watch, so my eye sees the 38 as small.


----------

